
Ask HN: Programming resources for people with poor reading comprehension - dqv
Hi,<p>An acquaintance&#x27;s daughter is on the Autism spectrum. She&#x27;s brilliant at math, but has trouble with reading and writing words. She can communicate using spoken language just fine, however.<p>She&#x27;d really like to pursue game design. She took a course to learn, but had trouble making sense of the material. I assume (but don&#x27;t know for sure) that the class focused on an object-oriented language and I figure that this probably caused her friction in making sense of programming.<p>I think she could benefit from functional programming exercises that just focus on showing math and programming. (think Duolingo with math -&gt; programming instead of English -&gt; programming)<p>I want her to be given the chance to succeed in programming and I hope maybe there are some resources that will allow her to excel.<p>Does anyone have any resources for this kind of learner? I know that everything is case-by-case with unique learning needs, but if you have anything, I&#x27;d really appreciate it.<p>Thanks
======
LarryMade2
One of the things that encouraged my programming early on was modifying BASIC
programs to do different things - all the hard work was done and I could
experiment and learn how the various functions worked, sometimes even develop
some new nifty things.

You might try finding a good language with some usable/interesting example
source code that she can fiddle with to start. Possibly Python with pygame or
Processing might be a couple good start. Besides the modding she might get
interested in see how X was done and then she can google it and learn the
functions she sees in action.

------
Cypher
Depends on her age, computer proficiency and how long she wants to purse this.

\- Her ultimate goal is learn a language used by the industry like java\c#\c++
(specialization)

\- A step before that would be an engine like Unity or Unreal Engine 4 (for
full games)

\- before that game marker and modifying other peoples games for (mutation,
states and objectives)

\- at the start. robotic turtles. Scripting, minecraft for (basic sequences,
loops, lists)

